# Audigy Trouble

## robinei

I've emerged emu10k1-audigy, and the emu10k1 module loads just fine.

The audigy-script also runs just fine after I fixed it("bin" to "sbin" in a path).

I've checked in aumix that the volume is up and thet the sound isn't muted.

I get no error messages when the kernel or Gnome starts.

Despite this I get no sound!

I've tried "cat wavefile.wav > /dev/dsp" but the speakers emitted not a sound.. I've also tried to play sounds in the "Sound" options in Gnome and with the "play" command(sox), but no sound.

I need help...

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Given the multitude of outputs and channels the Audigy supports be sure that in your mixer you (for now) turn up and unmute all available channels.  It is possible that your speakers are plugged into a channel that is currently muted or is very quiet.

Hope that helps!!!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## BonezTheGoon

I just did my homework on the emu10k1-audigy ebuild.  This is not ALSA and has nothing to do with ALSA.  I just wanted to be sure and point that out, if you are interested in ALSA just go to the Desktop Guide and follow it precisely (the examples given are for an Audigy).

Hope that helps!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## robinei

I've checked, and I'm absulutely certain that none of the channels are 

muted(at least none that can be seen in aumix or the default Gnome2 mixer).

I've also cranked up the volume both in the mixer an on the physical speaker but to no avail.

Maybe I'll try ALSA if I can't get this to work, but help is still very much appreciated.

----------

## robinei

I fixed the problem.

What needed to be done was to compile the kernel with emu10k1 support and then after that install the emu10k-audigy ebuild.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Cool, so you decided against ALSA for now then.  I have heard from some in the forums that they get better quality from ALSA, others indicate the opposite.  You might want to check on what people are saying about the Audigy specifically, but as long as you are happy with your performance I'd recommend leaving "good enough" alone!!!

Congrats and thanks for coming back and posting your good results!!!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## jthj

 *robinei wrote:*   

> I fixed the problem.
> 
> What needed to be done was to compile the kernel with emu10k1 support and then after that install the emu10k-audigy ebuild.

 

Just curious did you get the firewire port working?  I have an sb live and I've thought about upgrading to an audigy becuase I'd be getting a firewire port too.

----------

## |ghost|

I will say one thing for the emergable audigy drivers, the config is a bit screwed up. My rear and front channels came out backwards, which try as I might I couldn't rectify. I just unmerged and went and grabbed the source at sourceforge (search for emu10k1) and manually installed it. Works like a charm, even with no module support in the kernel.

ghost

----------

## danno

 *jthj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Just curious did you get the firewire port working?  I have an sb live and I've thought about upgrading to an audigy becuase I'd be getting a firewire port too.

 

I did.  It works just fine with relativly recent drivers from Linux1394.sourceforge.net.  The driver will mount a 1394 disk quite easily.  It reads and writes my LaCie firewire disk which I use as my / filesystem on my iBook quite nicely.  Very convienent for Cross-compiling large projects.

They aren't hard to install, if you've ever built your own kernel before.

You essentially do this:

$ tar xvfz <ieee1394>.tar.gz

$ cd /usr/src/linux/drivers

$ mv ieee1394 ieee1394.orig

$ mv ~/ieee1394 .

$ cd /usr/src/linux

$ make menuconfig

Then be sure to build the sbp2 as a module if you have a firewire drive of any sort.

----------

